# DIY Mud Flap



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I wanted a leather-look mud flap but didn't feel like paying VO or Old Man Brooks prices. So, I formed some plastic and glued some leather to the form. We'll see how well it holds up but for a first attempt it went pretty well.

Total cost - 0 (just stuff I had on hand)


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice! And slightly less ghetto-looking than my husband's version, using spent tubes. :lol:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oddly enough, that was my mantra throughout the process, to make it slightly less ghetto looking than rubber.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

nice, but you should do something about those squared-off corners at the top. They do not look graceful.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a bit more swish than mine, made from plastic (and covered in filth).


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Opus51569 said:


> Oddly enough, that was my mantra throughout the process, to make it slightly less ghetto looking than rubber.


Rubber don't hafta look ghetto.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

velodog said:


> Rubber don't hafta look ghetto.
> 
> View attachment 308064


My husband is intrigued. "What's it made of?"


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Christine said:


> My husband is intrigued. "What's it made of?"


I got my hands on a few sheets of rubber about 22"x9" and 1/8" thick. I traced a pattern on cardboard, transferred it to the rubber and cut it out. Some sandpaper smoothed up the cut edges and it was done.

Being as thick as it is, it's quite rigid, while still being flexible, and should last as long as the fender. It holds its shape but flexes, as leather would, when impacted.

I don't know what its original purpose was, but it was meant to be used outside and probably on the ground beneath something or as insulation between two pieces of steel, in a harsh environment anyway, and made to last.


----------

